# What's Your Dog Called



## jimmysuperlative (23/6/07)

Lads and Ladies, we've just welcomed our newest family member ... a six week old Staffy dog. The debate is currently raging over what his name will be.

So, I'd love to hear from fellow brewers some names that might stick so we can "wet the babies head" so to speak!

Any suggestions? 

Cheers, Jimmy.


----------



## bugwan (23/6/07)

Hey Jimmy, probably not helpful for naming family dogs, but my uncle ran working dogs for years and he only used single-syllable names, so they could be called easily.

Ben, Blue, Sox, Alf etc.

I reckon you should go with an ironic name - I think Gerald is a good name for a Staffy.


----------



## Thunderlips (23/6/07)

I always liked what my dad called our last dog, a short haired German Pointer.
Biscuit


----------



## Kingy (23/6/07)

Staffys are awesome dogs mate,there very affectionate and smart to. Im currently on the hunt for another one. I have a staffy X Bull terrier
i was going to call my staffy "cooper" 

But in the end i settled on calling him boss.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (23/6/07)

Great looking dog Kingy! Top colouring! I'll post a pic of the little fella shortly.


----------



## boingk (23/6/07)

Mines an Australian silky terrier x jack russel x chihuaua [sic]. Awesome little dog with neat colouring and short hair. Well proportioned and smart as anything. He just has a grudge against people on crutches or holding umbrellas - he got hit with an umbrella years ago and retaliated against the guy, hahaha. 

His name is Toby


----------



## barls (23/6/07)

the gf and i have a 13 week old pug/jack russell cross call sasha, she tough she eats the chillis straight off the bush


----------



## Batz (23/6/07)

Banjo

Of course ! :beerbang: 




Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/07)

My Staffy, apart from being called all sorts of names, is commonly called Gusty

His real name is MV Augusta

And the cats are called Benelli and Ducati


Anyone who asks why will be refered to the Vb stand at your local bottle shop.....


----------



## Gerard_M (23/6/07)

My mate had a couple of great dogs, which his wife named. 

Seiko- was of course a watch dog.

Buck- Only cost $1 from the pound.

My 17 year old Silky is named Holly.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## roger mellie (23/6/07)

Polly

I wanted to call it Penelope Pitstop - Penny but as usual the kids overruled me.

Her Pedigree name is "Wagondog Pandemonium" and her mothers name is 'Hells Angel' - spot on the mark I reckon.

A picture to prove that looks can be deceiving.

RM

edit : There is an echo in here somewhere (dont know how)

Anyway I shall try adding the picture again


----------



## roger mellie (23/6/07)

Polly

I wanted to call it Penelope Pitstop - Penny but as usual the kids overruled me.

Her Pedigree name is "Wagondog Pandemonium" and her mothers name is 'Hells Angel' - spot on the mark I reckon.

A picture to prove that looks can be deceiving.

RM


----------



## jimmysuperlative (23/6/07)

Here's the little champion ...only dodgy phone pics at this stage:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/07)

jimmysuperlative said:


> Here's the little champion ...only dodgy phone pics at this stage:
> 
> View attachment 13345
> 
> ...




You could call him....Patch....


----------



## jimmysuperlative (23/6/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You could call him....Patch....



Yeah ... but then PistolPatch would claim it as some sort of "homage" to him! ...and we can't have that  :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/07)

Pistol has yet to read this

I can tell because there is not a 13 epic about your dog on here yet]


Sorry Pistol...we still love you....


----------



## Jazman (23/6/07)

used to have a male dog name Trojan and the inlaws used to have a wienmarner called biersh

kebra u called try or whay about bison ir give it a good beer name


----------



## Pumpy (23/6/07)

'Porter' would be a good name 

or 'Black n Tan' 

which is a pint of Harp lager topped off with Guiness


Pumpy


----------



## randyrob (23/6/07)

Mines named Nugget, after tasting my first AG which was stocked up heaps of fresh with nugget hops (thanks GL) also the day we found her she helped out with the brewday!




YES definately mans best friend


----------



## johnno (23/6/07)

With the markings over the eyes looks like "Bandit" to me.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (23/6/07)

jimmysuperlative said:


> Here's the little champion ...only dodgy phone pics at this stage:
> 
> View attachment 13345
> 
> ...



And his first toy?
A plastic beer bottle  He'll be OK no matter his name :lol: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (23/6/07)

My (now sadly ex) neighbour's staffie is called Toby - ie spill beer on the floor and it will hold more than your average mug.


----------



## Adamt (23/6/07)

My energetic collie's name is Bonnie, no idea where the name came from.






My cousin had a litter of labrador puppies a few years ago, she called one of the males Buddy, and another Tubby, father's name was Rah.


----------



## Rother (23/6/07)

I got two dogs.

Ones a German Short Haired Pointer... her name is Piper... named after that chick on that Charmed show. (my step-dad was obsessed with that show)

The other is a Dalmatian... Her name is Zoe... dont really know where that name came from...


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/6/07)

Batz said:


> And his first toy?
> A plastic beer bottle  He'll be OK no matter his name :lol:
> 
> Batz



:lol: 
My 7yr old daughter picked that out ...I can't begin to guess what influenced her decision??  


The pet names are great thanks guys. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Insight (24/6/07)

My last dog was a German Shephard x Collie called Zephyr. Beautiful dog, very smart and full on (at least in his younger years).

Your pup looks like he'll be a proud dog, so I'd go with something like "Roy".


----------



## mika (24/6/07)

Phil


----------



## hughman666 (24/6/07)

Kingy said:


> Staffys are awesome dogs mate,there very affectionate and smart to. Im currently on the hunt for another one. I have a staffy X Bull terrier
> i was going to call my staffy "cooper"
> 
> But in the end i settled on calling him boss.
> ...



gotta say, i HATE a dog called "boss"! i mean, who is the leader in the relationship?? it's the most cliche'd bogan name for a staffy (bogan dog) that i have ever heard, but hey whatever blows your skirt up....


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/6/07)

Gotta say, at the moment I'm leaning towards "Nelson" ...which would become Nells or Nellsie, or Sebastian ...which would become Baz or Bazza.


----------



## Kingy (24/6/07)

hughman666 said:


> gotta say, i HATE a dog called "boss"! i mean, who is the leader in the relationship?? it's the most cliche'd bogan name for a staffy (bogan dog) that i have ever heard, but hey whatever blows your skirt up....



hmmm.... Its only a dog :lol: and there are reasons behind it  




Great looking dog jimmy. I like the name nelson 

cheers kingy


----------



## matti (24/6/07)

Zeak,
They zeak 'im here and they zeak 'im there...

His a half blind maltese TERROR

The cat got his right eye...
Cats dead....of old age, of course...

What has this got to do with beer?

He loves it.


----------



## Josh (24/6/07)

Our beagle is named Summer after the hot chick in The OC. Not my choice, but it is a girl. Not really a good name for a male staffy though.


----------



## PostModern (24/6/07)

I've got Belgian Shepherds. A thirteen year old red Terveuren bitch called Escher and a five year old grey Terv dog called Basil. We've always had and probably always will have Belgians, they're a pretty special breed. Our last one was a Groenendael bitch called Kafka. Don't have any pics of my dogs on this lappy, so I give you Google Images.


----------



## Bobby (24/6/07)

Here are two of the three dogs i have, well my parents have now as i moved out years ago.
Australian Blue Cattle dog named - Chyna  
Cattle Cross - named Cindy


The Blue is a brilliant dog, smart loyal and great temprement. Cattle dogs are a great breed.


----------



## johnno (24/6/07)

Name it "stains".

Then when you call it it wil be.

"stains, come stains" :blink: :huh:


----------



## mika (24/6/07)

Classic  !!

Liking Nelson, after the Nelson Sauvin hop presumably ?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (24/6/07)

My dogs are named Oscar and Lucy, and I'm naming my bar after Oscar, Oscar's Alehouse. 

I've always liked Wingnut for a dog name.

BB


----------



## QldKev (24/6/07)

My kids said call it Sub..

QldKev


----------



## Mr megalitre (24/6/07)

I had a pet snake called Trousers (trouser snake). So when I got a dog I named it Undies. We also have another called Buddy. I wanted to call him Skid marks but the kids would not allow it.


----------



## Linz (24/6/07)

jimmysuperlative,


With a black body,and white on the head, you've got to call him 

"Guinness"

He'd have the same soothing effect on your nerves, with him walking the fences at night


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (24/6/07)

I grew up with a Labrador - Alsatian cross male which was Butch. We've only got cats now (Little and Zigg), but they replace the recently-departed Grover.


----------



## Maxt (24/6/07)

This is a shot of Echo the superdog.
Hitting 11 years, but still as frantic and into life as a Kelpie should be.


----------



## KoNG (24/6/07)

Klinger (i.e M*A*S*H) he's nearly 10 now, about the same amount of KG's he's over weight.!! :lol: he's got a bit of arthritis in his back legs that reduces most of his exercise time. Legend.!






Sakari (my brothers dog, but too cute not to show a picy..! she has an older house mate 'Chevez' that she pisses off daily with her crap. he takes it only for so long, then she cops it)









Staffy or STFU :super:


----------



## pint of lager (24/6/07)

Like bugwan said, the single syllable name is a very good strategy for dogs. Working dogs have a short name.

Most dogs answer to puss.


----------



## bonj (24/6/07)

pint of lager said:


> Like bugwan said, the single syllable name is a very good strategy for dogs. Working dogs have a short name.



Like good old Bob, the Kelpie.  In my experience, they generally answer to other more colourful names also :lol:

I don't have a dog, so I'll have to give you my cats' names. My cat is a brown Burmese named Sophie, but generally called, and answers to "Brown" (when she feels like it). My daughter's cat is named "Princess Kitty" :lol: . Not terribly useful for naming a dog, but there you go.

Some dogs in my family:

Bob, the recently departed Kelpie (ex-working sheepdog)
Angus, the Lab
Molly, the King Charles Cavalier
Chloe, the Chinese Crested Powderpuff :lol:
Digger, the recently departed ??.


----------



## hughman666 (24/6/07)

our lab's called chloe, unfortunately she has been given 2-4 weeks to live due to mammary cancer. such a shame as she is only 4 and is the best family dog


----------



## lokpikn (24/6/07)

Here are our girls. The boxer is the wifes doog AMBER

And the big fluffy one in NIKITA she is a akita.

So when people say what sort of dog is that i reply Akita. Then they ask her name i reply Nikita. It sounds better if you say it out loud and confuses them.


----------



## lokpikn (24/6/07)

hughman666 said:


> our lab's called chloe, unfortunately she has been given 2-4 weeks to live due to mammary cancer. such a shame as she is only 4 and is the best family dog
> 
> View attachment 13363



Man thats not good at all our dogs are like our kids. They are our kids.
My heart goes out to you and i hope you enjoy the time you get.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/6/07)

mika_lika said:


> Classic  !!
> 
> Liking Nelson, after the Nelson Sauvin hop presumably ?




Yes, the hop, but also the "admiral" ...and even Mandela. (Men of substance).

I jokingly commented on his sunnies (eye patches) and suggested "Ray Ban" to my wife. She heard Ray Charles singing _Shake A Tail Feather_ on the radio this arvo ...now she thinks it's fated!!!!! 

BTW, there's me, the wife and three girls on the panel. We're all pushing different barrows in terms of a suitable name. :blink: 

"Ray" is lookiing okay at the moment ... beacause "everybody loves Raymond"


----------



## QldKev (24/6/07)

Here's a pic of my old dog, it has moved out. Used to jump the fence all the time and go visiting, one day never came home.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (24/6/07)

hughman666 said:


> our lab's called chloe, unfortunately she has been given 2-4 weeks to live due to mammary cancer. such a shame as she is only 4 and is the best family dog
> 
> View attachment 13363


Mate, thats some sad news and I guess you're smothering her in love - she looks a lovely dog. I assume you have kids from your comments re: Family dog - probably making the situation even harder. Hang in there. 

Deebees dog Rainy passed away late last year and he brewed an ale for the christmas case that had characters like inspired by her personality. Possibly brew up a "keeper" and cellar the bottles for prosperity.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/6/07)

hughman666 said:


> our lab's called chloe, unfortunately she has been given 2-4 weeks to live due to mammary cancer. such a shame as she is only 4 and is the best family dog
> 
> View attachment 13363




Terrible news Hughman ...shit, sorry to hear that. My nephew just lost his six month old staffy to some unheard of virus. His two year old is beside himself.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (24/6/07)

Ooops. I forgot - below is our 4 year old dog Barney. He got his name from the "discussion" I had with SWMBO about getting a family dog. I never used to be a big dog lover and was suckered into a bet with SWMBO when I quit smoking(One of many attempts) that if I ever smoked a ciggy we would get a family dog.....I succumbed to the lungbusters and we had a little "chat" and soon after we got Barney. He's a mongrel with an interesting pedigree - part Whippet(Very fast and flighty), Border Collie(Smart and needing stimulation), Bull Terrier(Haven't all mongrels got a bit of bully?) and part Kelpie(Smart n active). He is the best family dog I have known - never shown any agro, loves attention and plays very well with our three year old. I only wish we didn't get his aggets removed coz he would be worth breeding...but all dog owners think there dog is the greatest....


----------



## chargermac (24/6/07)

Hughman666. Sorry to hear your news too, 
we were in a similar spot last xmas with our Rottie ,Cherokee. Sad day on the Kids and Missus.
we hadn't planned on getting another dog. shouldn't have read the pet section of the paper the following day.
Rottie pups for sale 2 blocks from our house.
we picked up a beautiful girl ,Cheyenne and 3 weeks later her sister,Lokota, from her new owner who was abusing her. why do people get pets when they've got no idea.
anyway back to Names. As you can tell my wife has an American Indian tribes/lands bent.
Also 3 cats named Montana, Idaho and Wyoming.
just glad the kids have normal names.
Stu


----------



## agj (24/6/07)

The Red ones Rogue, the wifes dog. The black one is my best mate, Guido!


----------



## hughman666 (24/6/07)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Mate, thats some sad news and I guess you're smothering her in love - she looks a lovely dog. I assume you have kids from your comments re: Family dog - probably making the situation even harder. Hang in there.
> 
> Deebees dog Rainy passed away late last year and he brewed an ale for the christmas case that had characters like inspired by her personality. Possibly brew up a "keeper" and cellar the bottles for prosperity.



thanks for the replies everyone, it's a really shit situation, very hard on all of us. we have 3 kids so they're going through hell atm. anyway the vet told us to "spoil her rotten" and we are - she had sirloin for dinner last night and then bacon and eggs this morning. even if she wasn't ill, this diet would make sure she was


----------



## glenos (24/6/07)

My mut is Connor, pretty funny cos all the kids have a Connor in their class, kelpie x border collie, hyer active hyper intelligent, not really suited for a suburban yard.


----------



## Ash in Perth (24/6/07)

This is Marley, my assistant brewer (wort cleanup specialist)


----------



## lokpikn (24/6/07)

Jeep Monkey said:


> The Red ones Rogue, the wifes dog. The black one is my best mate, Guido!



Hey ya jeep monkey 

What soet of dogs are these they look like shiba inu. i have been thinking i would like one if nikita leaves me one day as they are of the same family as the akita inu just smaller and maybe less hair.


----------



## agj (24/6/07)

lokpikn said:


> Hey ya jeep monkey
> 
> What soet of dogs are these they look like shiba inu. i have been thinking i would like one if nikita leaves me one day as they are of the same family as the akita inu just smaller and maybe less hair.




Lokpikn,

Yeah they are Shiba Inu. Same family as the Akita just at the smaller end. Very dominant head strong dogs, useless off the lead, but extremely loyal.


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/07)

My cross cattle/collie, Maggie in her better days (she's a bit over the hill now)... actually she's more my parent's dog now


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/6/07)

i CBF reading through 5 pages but if you have not named it i rekon call it Fuggle!


here's a picture of my co-brewer Kat (my friends say i have a sick sence of humor.... one day i'll own a cat called Spot or Rex)

she's boarder collie X Beagle






-Phill


----------



## jimmysuperlative (25/6/07)

Thanks Guys for all your input. The pics were great! :super: 

Well, we went from an original list of *40* names ...narrowed it down to 15, then 10 ...eventually we had a family vote on two names:

*Nelson* and *Raymond* ... the vote was close, 3 to 2 !!!

...but I'm proud to introduce,

*"NELSON"* _The Wonder Dog_ ...cryin' all night and sleepin' all day, but wouldn't change it for the world!

There's just not enough puppy to go around at the moment!  

Thanks again everyone for sharing your precious mates with us.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/6/07)

No pics and they arent dogs.

Two cats.

Ones named Tiger.
The others named Tripsy.


----------



## Barramundi (25/6/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> No pics and they arent dogs.
> 
> Two cats.
> 
> ...





ummmm why ???


----------



## spog (25/6/07)

new a farmer a few years ago who called his mutt, f$#% ya.
should of heard him telling it to get in the ute,come,stay,getback back etc.
bloody funny  ...cheers...spog...


----------



## NickB (25/6/07)

Our Choc Lab, Desi. Absolutely useless at brewing, but a bloody legend!

View attachment 13413


----------



## deebee (27/6/07)

The late great Rainy. Was christened Rain but the Aussie vernacular had to add the extra syllable.

God I miss her.

That's her pawprint as my avatar.


----------



## ant (28/6/07)

I hear you fellas, it doesn't get much worse than losing your dog. After our last dog died at 17 (fair innings I guess), we got this little terror - she's a Staffy/Lab X, 15 months old, named Mac (Mackenzie), was a little shell shocked about the flight over from Perth, but now has her appetite back in full force. This dog will eat anything. Doesn't contribute much to brew days except for trying to lick every piece of equipment she can get her tongue to, getting underfoot (her favourite spot is always right where you are about to walk), and drooling over the smell of something that smells like it could be food (did I mention she'd eat anything?)


Food? Is there food?


Mac sleeping last night. What a little weirdo...


In the ute/pickup on the way to the dog park


Nelson is a good choice, but you could have called her BIAB (Born In A Beef (capital))... ha :lol:


----------



## chris.peile (28/6/07)

Our dog is a wiermaraner called Grace (GreyC as she is a grey dog).

This was my second choice - I wanted to call her 'duct tape'... as we were originally going to get a boxer at the same time, and the boxer was going to be called 'cardboard'... I figured that cardboard and duct tape go together well. :blink:


----------



## RobW (28/6/07)

Here's my dopey but lovable cocker called Sam:



He's epileptic (but not too bad) with arthritis and wonky hips and he can't see too well.
This is how he spends most of his time:



I knew a bloke once who had a dog called Ted - short for barsted


----------



## gundaroo (28/6/07)

the pickledkiwi2's dog is called wattle(short for wattle we call the f&%8en thing.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (28/6/07)

Barramundi said:


> ummmm why ???



No digital camera 

Am still in the camera with film to chemist era!


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Poor old bugger! He's never been the same since eating someone's stash Andrew. A bit like drinking Forbidden Fruit and listening to Pink Floyd, a life altering experience. Pot is poisonous to dogs and he very near died, vet had to give him twice the "dose for weight" of valium to get him off the wall. Said "if the dope doesn't kill him the valium very well might", but he lived and now at 14 is a bit (did I say bit) senile. He walks round and around the house doing "laps" every night sometimes stopping for up to five minutes staring at some point in space (maybe they're talking to him) before moving on. He goes to his food dish and goes to sleep staring into the bowl. Jokes aside, he has cancer and not long to go, has been a great family pet and we'll miss him when he's gone, so we provide him all the comfort we can until the time comes. Couldn't have boarded him in his condition so we took him along for the trip, he is actually better when his surrounds are constantly changing. Since arriving home today he has slotted right back into his old habits and has just passed the door here for about the 23rd time.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> PS: Mind you seeing the "Shiatzu in a Bucket" made us feel like we were not so pet paranoid.




Well brewers we can't call him anything anymore. Old Ruffnuts died at 11am today. Keep looking at his beer saucer in the shed, can't believe it, SWAMBO's not taking it well. Poor old bugger, was having trouble breathing, the cancer had spread so much.


----------



## bonj (12/7/07)

My condolences Screwtop. I'm a cat person, but can still relate. My parent's cat passed away last week at the ripe old age of 18 1/2. She's been around for more than half my life, so it it was quite sad. Makes you feel a little better that you pamper them towards the end.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (12/7/07)

sorry to hear that screwy, i'v had animals around me all my life and it never gets any easier when a loved one dies, Kat an i will have a beer for you and your mate tonight

-Phill


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/7/07)

Doesn't life suck Screwtop, sorry to hear of your loss, and my sympathies to your wife as well.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (12/7/07)

Sorry for your loss Mike, I'll have a few for you and yours.


----------



## tangent (12/7/07)

sad to hear Screwy, they're such loyal and devoted friends. Takes a while to get over it.
Best wishes to you and your missus.


----------



## domonsura (12/7/07)

Bummer Screwtop, me and the cat (tig) will share a beer for you both tonight. Keep the chin up.


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

Thanks for the thought brewers. Yeah he even tried getting up to go to the car when his legs would not work. Dogs never bitch, just want to be with you. Mother's really not coping well!


----------



## jimmysuperlative (12/7/07)

Very sorry for your loss, Screwtop. I'm about to go and put a beer in hand to toast your old mate.


----------



## chimera (12/7/07)

My condolences Screw.
They are great company, they don't judge or criticise, just love unconditionally. They don't care how drunk you are or what time it is and anything is quickly forgiven for a treat and a neck scratch.


----------



## Benniee (12/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Old Ruffnuts died at 11am today. Keep looking at his beer saucer in the shed, can't believe it



Brutal news Screwtop. I always describe my dog as my best mate. 

If I were you I'd top up the ol' beer dish one last time tonight.

Take it easy mate,
Ben


----------



## Batz (12/7/07)

Sad news Screwy

I lost my old bluey when back in Dampier,she was 18 years old,I was a mess and even missed a day at work.
My dogs are my very best mates,you can't have a bettter friend,they give love 24/7 and would never do the dirty on you.

I feel your sorrow.


Batz


----------



## johnno (12/7/07)

Sorry for your loss Screwtop.

Our animals are a big part of our lives and it is always sad when one of them pass.

cheers
johnno


----------



## revdrjbob (12/7/07)

I'm in the same boat, no dogs, but I have an Uber Brew Cat. Riley is it's name. Pic attached.




TIM


DrewCarey82 said:


> No pics and they arent dogs.
> 
> Two cats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

Chimera said:


> My condolences Screw.
> They are great company, they don't judge or criticise, just love unconditionally. They don't care how drunk you are or what time it is and anything is quickly forgiven for a treat and a neck scratch.



The truth!




> Sad news Screwy
> 
> I lost my old bluey when back in Dampier,she was 18 years old,I was a mess and even missed a day at work.
> My dogs are my very best mates,you can't have a bettter friend,they give love 24/7 and would never do the dirty on you.
> ...



Thanks Batz, and to all of you, beers not strong enough tonight and neither am I, there's an empty bed beside the computer.

Thanks for the call Sean


----------



## lokpikn (12/7/07)

Sad to hear the news. I wish you think of only the happy thoughts that your ever faithfull mate has brought you and your family. 

A tear passes my eye as i write this as i love my dogs as much as any one else they are family as they are our best mate in the world and never ask any thing of as except to be with us.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Well brewers we can't call him anything anymore. Old Ruffnuts died at 11am today. Keep looking at his beer saucer in the shed, can't believe it, SWAMBO's not taking it well. Poor old bugger, was having trouble breathing, the cancer had spread so much.




My condolences Mike. At least I had the chance to meet the old bugger whilst you were down here. I feel a little bad about poking fun at Ruffnuts but I suppose later you can look back and reflect and have a bit of a smile and a laugh. A well travelled mut that one. When I was a kid we had a labrador called "Bacardi" he lived to the ripe old age of 16. One of the saddest days of my life. Nearly cried, and I was 20 back then. I will kick back with a new batch of my FF tonight in memory.

BYB


----------



## pint of lager (12/7/07)

Very sad to read the news Screwtop.

We lost our bluey a few years back, had him for 16 years. He also loved a drop of beer so we buried him with his bowl, a stubby of beer, a squeaky toy, some treats and his blanket. Some nights he was partial to a drop of Scotch too. He helped out with the very first kit and kilo by drinking some of the lees out of an icecream container, running around stupid with the container in his mouth and one front paw still in the container for a while and then collapsing on the very large vhs player. Always loved supervising brewjobs.

The longer you have them, the more care you give, the harder it is when they go to the big kennel in the sky.

You will keep seeing him out of the corner of your eye, still doing laps around the place.

So commiserations to you and your missus. Go give her a hug and tell her we are thinking of you.


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> My condolences Mike. At least I had the chance to meet the old bugger whilst you were down here. I feel a little bad about poking fun at Ruffnuts but I suppose later you can look back and reflect and have a bit of a smile and a laugh. A well travelled mut that one. When I was a kid we had a labrador called "Bacardi" he lived to the ripe old age of 16. One of the saddest days of my life. Nearly cried, and I was 20 back then. I will kick back with a new batch of my FF tonight in memory.
> 
> BYB




Thanks mate, the cancer had spread up through the pallet and into the brain, so it was no wonder the "old bugger" (can't remember if I told you the story behind him getting that name in Canberra) used to wander round and round, bit like me after a few of your FF.


----------



## tangent (12/7/07)

mate, i've had one go to cancer and it was a defining moment in my life. not just our most faithful either. relatives and friends as well. 
i wish it were an affliction of the past.


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

Thanks again guys, I so appreciate the words, there are lots of brewing animal lovers on this site, says lots!

Lets get this back on topic and lighten it up, I have to get off here and be with SWAMBO.

So does anyone have a new 4 legged assistant brewer to introduce.

Thanks and good night all.

Screwy


----------



## InCider (12/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks again guys, I so appreciate the words, there are lots of brewing animal lovers on this site, says lots!
> 
> Lets get this back on topic and lighten it up, I have to get off here and be with SWAMBO.
> 
> ...


Good on you Mike - Take care of Margaret. You're a strong bloke and you've got a long night ahead of you. We're all with you.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## xknifepointx (18/7/07)

a mates just found out his dog has cancer, it's pretty sad when you get so attached.

my dog is called Coco, if she ever has babies I'll call them "son of coco" and "son of coco #2"


----------



## apd (18/7/07)

Condolences to you fellas who've lost your pets.

My two are called Cheeky (the white one) and Dexter.

They are no help when it comes to brewing.


----------



## fixa (18/7/07)

I reckon that your dog, like your kid, has gotta have a long name, but call it by the shortened version. So when it's being naughty, you can use the full length name, then they know they're in trouble.

Having said that, my dog's name is Meg.


----------



## Brooksy (18/7/07)

We have 4 dogs, 2 Poms, a Pom X Jack Russell and a Blue Cattle X Foxy (bitch).
Dawson, Tigre (as in Winnie the Pooh tales), PJ and Pheobe. All are inside dogs and spoiled incredibly by SWMBO.


----------



## TidalPete (18/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Keep looking at his beer saucer in the shed, can't believe it, SWAMBO's not taking it well. Poor old bugger,



Never been a big fan of dogs or cats (Unless they are other peoples that stay away from my location --- with one exception  ) but am as sorry the little bugger is dead as I would be for any creature that has karked it.
His gross farts are no more :lol: he will always be "Stinky" to me.

My advice --- Don't get another dog or cat. Make your carbon footprint smaller for a better world. :super: 
Who is your dog now Screwtop?
:beer:


----------



## johnno (18/7/07)

fixa said:


> I reckon that your dog, like your kid, has gotta have a long name, but call it by the shortened version. So when it's being naughty, you can use the full length name, then they know they're in trouble.



Agree.
Ours is called "Psycho bitch from hell" when in trouble.

By her normal name at other times.

cheers
johnno


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/07)

johnno said:


> Agree.
> Ours is called "Psycho bitch from hell" when in trouble.
> 
> By her normal name at other times.
> ...


A mate from school named his dogs after lawnmowers. First one was Rover. 
When he turned up with his new dog Flymo, geez we'd piss ourselves whenever he'd yell it's name.

quick but meaningful edit: Condolences for your loss, Screwtop. It's a hard time. Raising a glass of IPA to all our animal mates right now.


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> Never been a big fan of dogs or cats (Unless they are other peoples that stay away from my location --- with one exception  ) but am as sorry the little bugger is dead as I would be for any creature that has karked it.
> His gross farts are no more :lol: he will always be "Stinky" to me.
> 
> My advice --- Don't get another dog or cat. Make your carbon footprint smaller for a better world. :super:
> ...




No more "You dirty dogs" Pete.


----------



## sqyre (18/7/07)

Sorry for my lateness...

Condolence's to you Micheal..

its funny how our pets become our kids in one sence or another.. 

once they have grown from puppies thier attitudes are hard to sway and they develop a personality of their own with all thier naughty and nice behaviors...you grow a custom to thier daily contribution's that eventually become back ground noise untill they are gone, then the void they leave is unfillable. Even though we know thier life span is shorter than our own we forget that they someday will be gone from our lives. 

so enjoy it while you can... and not only your pets, your friends, family and loved ones...

Once again.. condolences from the Sqyre's.. including Max and Jess - The Guardians of the Shed.



Sqyre...


----------



## johnno (18/7/07)

What are you looking at?





johnno


----------



## fixa (18/7/07)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Screwtop. We had to put down the missus's kelpie 2 years ago now due to athritis. I tell you it was one of the hardest things i've done. (not that i did it, that's what vets are for). It's not easy losing a family member, and that's what they are.


----------



## bugwan (18/7/07)

Apologies to the dog lovers;

Louie, the cat.


Doesn't mind an IPA.


----------



## ham2k (18/7/07)

My dog is a fat kelpie called 'Eli', pictured here with my boy Oscar. Basically this a farm dog my wife has turned into a heater slut that sleeps inside at night.




EDIT: Scratch that... just checked the website. He's been adopted!!!

If you don't mind indulging me....does anyone want a dog?

We found a young dog (approx 1 yr old) wandering on our property on Sunday morning. He was a lovely dog that was extremely friendly. We asked the neighbours but to no avail...so we took him to the pound later in the day hoping his owners would go there and pick him up. He was still there as of yesterday.

He is a pit bull X (we believe), undesexed male and from the morning he spent at our place extremely friendly and got on really well with my dog. My wife is due for our second next friday so we can't take on another dog but he is currently at the Renbury Animal Shelter in Leppington (near Liverpool), if anyone is interested.


----------



## mark_m (18/7/07)

Penny,
The name says it all. 1/2 jack russell, 1/4 maltese, 1/4 shitzu. Looks like a Jack Russell but pure lap dog, although she did notch up her first rabbit kill last week (after 5 years of trying) - must have been an old rabbit.


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/07)

I've got a Rottweiller called Rukh. I named him after an assassin character in a Timothy Zahn Star Wars novel. I thought it was an appropriate name. Of course this is where my AHB name comes from. 

Whilst he is my dog, my parents have looked after him for the past 8+ years...


----------



## tangent (18/7/07)

thanks for the excuse bugwan :beer: 

my mrs bought a new strange breed. after having 2 of the most loyal friends "put down" we've got a miniature permanent-puppy English bull terrier
just wants to kill and eat all day
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=A6VJMf-4lxs

should keep an eye on the malt supplies and rodents too


----------



## Batz (26/7/07)

Banjo recieved his new "Brew" t-shirt today







Looking flash





Batz


----------



## bonj (26/7/07)

Looking swish Banjo... You'll be the talk of doggy town in flash clobber like that


----------



## joshuahardie (26/7/07)

This is my Great Dane 'Pruedence'

On her back legs she is about 5ft 10, and weighs in a tad under 55kgs


----------



## LovesToBrew (27/7/07)

My Dog's name is Basil


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (27/7/07)

My last Dog was a fantastic, stocky Black and Tan Kelpie from Campbeltown in Tassy.
His Name was Jeff.
Unfortunately I moved to Scotland for 5 years and left him with a mate in Albany WA.

He was the smartest dog i ever encountered but still wasnt smart enough to recognise a fox bait.

 I still miss him.

ATOMT


----------



## 270win (15/8/07)

My dog is called Zack an 8 year old Blue Healer.
Great dog, real protective, loves me & puts up with the missus, hates everyone else but hey thats how Healer's are.


----------



## Gnome (19/8/07)

I got two dogs, Ralph and Dudley


----------



## warra48 (20/8/07)

Current dog is a pug, called Elsie, by our daughter. Her initials are LC.
Previous dog was a poodle/kelpie cross, called Polly, after the waitress in Fawlty Towers. We had to put her down just before she turned 17 because of dementia. One of the hardest things I've ever had to do (well, the vet did it).


----------



## Paxton (20/8/07)

I've got a 10 year old Cattle Dog (cross Mongrel) called Sooty. My (now) Mrs. named her. Best dog ever, seriously, I think she is smarter than some people. I'll try and find a photo.


Andrew.


----------



## ozpowell (20/8/07)

We have a 2yo red staffie named Emma. I add her as my assistant brewer on all of my Brewsmith recipes - she's the only one interested enough to hang out with me all day on the back verandah on brew days (maybe that will change when my son hits 18)....

Cheers,
Michael 

[edit: I'll post a photo for those who care]


----------



## muted3 (20/8/07)

annie


----------



## andrewl (23/8/07)

Got myself a staffy x boxer a few weeks ago... Known around this neck of the woods as "Chunks".
Two reasons... He's hopefully going to be a big boy and also the fact that whoever throws up can't say they're "blowing chunks"... Might get a few weird looks!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

